
Show HN: Mininote – fast as native app, serverless sync via Google Drive - htdt
https://mininote.js.org/
======
dabeeeenster
This is really nice. Have you thought about adding folders?

~~~
htdt
Thank you! In my case each note is quite long (about 1 page), so total number
of them is only about 20, folders are not needed. Also there is a quick search
by typing title. But in general it's a great idea, I will look into it.

